# Martial Talk Named 2d Worst MA Forum!



## grydth (Mar 31, 2010)

This is another reason why I have such little use for the mainstream media...

William Safire, writing in _The Rocky Mountain News_, today calls *Martial Talk* the second worst martial forum on the Internet. 

In his annual review, Safire ranks *Bullshido* as the absolute worst, writing that it is," a group of self appointed Budo gods who, deservedly, lack a congregation."

About *Martial Talk*, Safire opined that we, " collectively must have suffered too many blows to the head to write with such banality". He wonders," just what these people could find to create 1000, let alone 10000 posts, about".

Safire is no less critical of political sites, calling George Soros "a villain fit to have headed SPECTRE in an old James Bond film" and terming *Democratic Underground *" the Tower of Babel meets godless communism in a lunatic asylum".

Go figure...:BSmeter:


----------



## Shawn-San (Mar 31, 2010)

And this is a horror storry because... ?

As long as we know that statement is garbage, it doesn't really matter what he, or anyone else, says.


----------



## d1jinx (Mar 31, 2010)

well he's dead (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Safire) So he sees the world backwards... like in the movie mirrors. So we are really Second Best.

WOO HOO... go MT!


----------



## 72ronin (Apr 1, 2010)

Nah, he just spewin he got banned LOL


----------



## Carol (Apr 1, 2010)

No way!!!!  I've been trying to buy this board!

Crap.  This is the last ****ing thing I need right now.


----------



## Haakon (Apr 1, 2010)

grydth said:


> ...terming *Democratic Underground *" the Tower of Babel meets godless communism in a lunatic asylum".



Well he got that much right anyway.

I wonder what he considers a "good" MA forum? One of the dozens of forums with 100 total posts, all 6 months old or older?


----------



## Blade96 (Apr 1, 2010)

No way. I love this board. seriously, banal? Wtf? I think thats the last thing this board is. 

I love it here. I love the people. I love the discussions. I like everything. 

In fact - banal - You people discuss things that arent allowed or are just not discussed on some other ma forums. how on earth can he call you banal??


----------



## The Last Legionary (Apr 1, 2010)

The #1 choice, I can understand. But this sites just not that anally shituated.


----------



## The Last Legionary (Apr 1, 2010)

Can someone explain to me why I'm now a cat?


----------



## Blade96 (Apr 1, 2010)

The Last Legionary said:


> Can someone explain to me why I'm now a cat?



Meow 



btw everyone's a cat! What the -

well I was always a cat.....btw where's my Shotokan Tiger?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 1, 2010)

The Last Legionary said:


> Can someone explain to me why I'm now a cat?


No clue.  Why do you say that?


----------



## Blade96 (Apr 1, 2010)

The avatars have changed.....on everyone

Thats what he means

they've changed to a domestic cat....

Like I said...where's my shotokan tiger?


----------



## K-man (Apr 1, 2010)

grydth said:


> This is another reason why I have such little use for the mainstream media...
> 
> William Safire, writing in _The Rocky Mountain News_, today calls *Martial Talk* the second worst martial forum on the Internet.
> 
> ...


It is April 1st, right?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 1, 2010)

I see my dirt road, your tiger and TLL's guy in a dress as always.  *confused*


----------



## Blade96 (Apr 1, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I see my dirt road, your tiger and TLL's guy in a dress as always.  *confused*



well I'll be....

I see a light haired tabby and white domestic cat...

go figure....

and its on Legionary's avatar as well. and on yours. and on....

Dunno. its weird.

I cant see my tiger. or anyone else's avatars. just a cat.....

Ok. I can see some people's avatars. But others - yeah. A cat.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 1, 2010)

I dunno what to say. I mean, I can understand seeing things where TLL's involved...it's the vapors n that, but ....

I mean, this is what I see for your avatar.

Anyone else seeing weirdness?


----------



## Blade96 (Apr 1, 2010)

K-man said:


> It is April 1st, right?



It is now  here in Newfoundland i mean hehe



Bob Hubbard said:


> I dunno what to say. I mean, I can understand seeing things where TLL's involved...it's the vapors n that, but ....



LOL that cracked me up for some reason....like you made it sound like TLL's on hallucinogens or something...ROFL



			
				Bob said:
			
		

> I mean, this is what I see for your avatar.
> 
> Anyone else seeing weirdness?



But yeah....I should be seeing my tiger....but I'm not

so can't be both of us on 'shrooms....LOL


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 1, 2010)

> About *Martial Talk*, Safire opined that we, " collectively must  have suffered too many blows to the head to write with such banality".  He wonders," just what these people could find to create 1000, let alone  10000 posts, about".



I dunno, I mean Yeah, I did run out of actual things to say back in 2005, but that hasn't stopped me from adding 15,000+ posts to the site. I think the key is, copy-paste and insert videos from 80's metal bands regularly in between quoting dead guys in powdered wigs.  I mean, it made sense, but that might be the head trauma talking.


----------



## Hawke (Apr 1, 2010)

It's March 31st here in California.

Meow


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 1, 2010)

it's almost 3am here and I need a nap.  If not, I'll start seeing things too.


----------



## Blade96 (Apr 1, 2010)

when i first sign in i can see my tiger next to 'welcome back blade there have been blabbity blah posts and blabbity blah threads....'

when I went to ken morgan's profile and looked at his friends list (which I am on) I can also see my tiger.

When I'm reading a thread though like this one...all i see is the tabby cat.

Very strange. and very weird.....


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 1, 2010)

Well atleast we all fit in here.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 1, 2010)

grydth said:


> This is another reason why I have such little use for the mainstream media...
> 
> William Safire, writing in _The Rocky Mountain News_, today calls *Martial Talk* the second worst martial forum on the Internet.
> 
> ...


 
screenshot or it never happened.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Apr 1, 2010)

No big surprise. Saffire was an Ashida Kim guy.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 1, 2010)

grydth said:


> This is another reason why I have such little use for the mainstream media...
> 
> William Safire, writing in _The Rocky Mountain News_, today calls *Martial Talk* the second worst martial forum on the Internet.
> 
> ...


 
Apparently he never spent any time on a sight with a very similar name to MT that is...well... horrible.. or maybe he did and got confused...


----------



## Scott T (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm seeing a cat with a tutu around it's neck as everybody's avatar. Heh, I guess something about April turns everybody into puss ies. :uhyeah: (blasted word filter!)


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 1, 2010)

lol...neck tutu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 1, 2010)

Well, I guess I'm the biggest one here then, based on the size of my avatar, lol!


----------



## CoryKS (Apr 1, 2010)

Don't knock banal text until you've tried it.


----------



## clfsean (Apr 1, 2010)

What is this cat everybody is talking about?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 1, 2010)

clfsean said:


> What is this cat everybody is talking about?


 

That is what I keep asking


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 1, 2010)

there is no cat


----------



## Blade96 (Apr 1, 2010)

scott t said:


> i'm seeing a cat with a tutu around it's neck as everybody's avatar. Heh, i guess something about april turns everybody into puss ies. :uhyeah: (blasted word filter!)



lol =]


----------



## Miles (Apr 8, 2010)

Does Safire even train?  He has a large soapbox but that doesn't mean his opinion is valid..

Sorry for the banal post!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 8, 2010)

Miles said:


> Does Safire even train?


 
well.. if he did.. he does not anymore

E's passed on! This Safire is no more! He has ceased to be! 'E's expired and gone to meet 'is maker! 'E's a stiff! Bereft of life, 'e rests in peace! If you hadn't nailed 'im to the desk 'e'd be pushing up the daisies! 'Is metabolic processes are now 'istory! 'E's off the twig! 'E's kicked the bucket, 'e's shuffled off 'is mortal coil, run down the curtain and joined the bleedin' choir invisibile!! this is an ex-Safire!!

Sorry, I shall now go hang my head in shame, stand in the corner, and think about what I've done


----------

